# Nylons to secure moss



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

Odd question, trying to get my moss to stay down on the driftwood, and at the same time not let it instantly be pleco food.....

could I wrap a piece of used stocking/ladies nylon around the moss/wood?

would the moss still get enough light to live and grow?  

bizarre I know, i have far too much time on my hands


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

the holes of nylon are too small.

Get some fishing twine, or some rubber bands.

Also,

give your pleco more food!


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

I think rubber bands are the easiest and most available. Once the moss has rooted, you can simply snip the band off. Works great for me.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> the holes of nylon are too small.
> 
> Get some fishing twine, or some rubber bands.
> 
> ...


I dont know how I feel about putting fishing line in my fishtank...... 

i've caught and eaten enough fish in my time to not want to mix the two.

currently using knitting string, just need more of it I guess. or i can try the rubber bands
they are well fed, dont worry  they just like to graze, especially my royal


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

You know when you buy garlic at the grocery store, it comes in those little white mesh 'bags'?

Try using one of those... They're semi-elastic, the holes are bigger than the holes in nylon, they're white so they wont absorb as much light, and they also work as great nets for HOB intakes if you're keeping shrimp


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

thats a great idea, thanks I'll give that a try next time around

the string seems to be working fine, and they have attached themselves to the driftwood very securely

now it's just a matter of talking the plecos into not eating them


----------

